# ACCA Certificates attestation



## london70 (Jun 8, 2014)

Dear All,

I am qualified accountant (Chartered Certified Accountant) currently work and live in London. I am British National and have been offered a job in Dubai as a Finance Manager. I have received an email from my employer that I need to send them my ACCA attested Certificate for visa processing. 
I called my regulatory body Association of Chartered Certified Accountants for attestation but they informed that British High Commission in UAE would be able to attest these documents. I requested them that I am in London not in UAE. But they insisted that only British High Commission in UAE can attest which is very confusing for me. Do I need to go to UAE and contact British Commission for ACCA Certificate attestation? 
I am sure there must be an alternative procedure to get this attestation done. 
Please comment /guide


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

you need to get degrees / certification Apostilled by FCO (Foreign and Commonwealth Office) you then need to get it legalised by the UAE Embassy in London.

Follow this link, which in turn will send you to the FCO.

UAE Embassy - London

FCO can only be done by post.
Worth going to UAE Embassy yourself. pay a little extra to have it done in the day.

If you do not want your original degree Certificate to be all covered in stamps etc, you can add a step to the above.
Photocopy the document
Have it notarised as a true copy by a Notary Public (should cost no more than 10 or 20 pounds, or free if you have a friendly Solicitor, then send this to the FCO.

you will need to be doing birth and marriage Certificates etc too, if this is relevant to you..


----------



## london70 (Jun 8, 2014)

thank you so much.


----------



## Abdhalil (Dec 21, 2019)

Dear London70,

I read your post about wanting to process your visa using your acca certificates 


Has the Ministry accepted that, were you able to use your acca certificates to process a visa here 

I am in this situation now 

Thanks


----------

